# 8.8 LB butt ...



## love2"Q" (Jul 7, 2007)

smoking a pork butt today .. at 8 and a half pounds i 
am guessing it will take about 12 hours ... 
after about 8 hours i will wrap it in foil if the outside is 
where i want it to be ..  no questions .. just kind of 
talking ..    but .. does anyone else wrap 
or bag their butt when cooking ...


----------



## AllenOK (Jul 7, 2007)

I do.  I usually smoke for 5 hours, then wrap in plastic wrap, then in foil, and pop the butt(s) into a 250 degree oven for 4 hours.


----------



## love2"Q" (Jul 7, 2007)

about thrre hours in ....


----------



## QSis (Jul 7, 2007)

I only wrap it in foil if I have to hurry it up.  If I can let it go the whole distance without foiling,  (10-11 hours, usually), I do.  I like the bark to be crunchy.

I pull it off the fire when it feels like a big water balloon when I lift it up.  I think it was champion bbq'er, Jim Minion, who coined the phrase "wa-wa effect" to describe that phenomenon.

Happy eating - I'm envious!

Lee


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 7, 2007)

My method of choice is no foil. I have used it a few times, but prefer the unfoiled approach.

Have Fun and Enjoy!


----------



## Renee Attili (Jul 7, 2007)

I will occaisionally foil the last 2-3 hours of a cook, depending what cut it is.
I always wrap my meat into foil and place in an empty cooler for 1-3 hours after it reaches desired internal temp.
The cooler is so well insulated it truly allows your meat to properly rest.


----------



## love2"Q" (Jul 7, 2007)

Renee Attili said:
			
		

> I will occaisionally foil the last 2-3 hours of a cook, depending what cut it is.
> I always wrap my meat into foil and place in an empty cooler for 1-3 hours after it reaches desired internal temp.
> The cooler is so well insulated it truly allows your meat to properly rest.




three hours in a cooler .. i have heard of people doing that ..
but i worry about food safety issues ..


----------



## Renee Attili (Jul 7, 2007)

Because it is in the cooler, it still stays in the "safe" temp. zone. I did it on a brisket last weekend and many, many cooks before and each was tender, moist, delicious, and safe.
I think the foil and towel really help in that area too.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 7, 2007)

I always do pork butt uncovered/unwrapped.  I like the crust that forms.


----------



## love2"Q" (Jul 7, 2007)

well i went with no foil ..  i also switched to using 
some oak logs i have had in the garage .. i am now 
sold on using wood .. its far less work than charcoal ..
its just about there ..


----------



## love2"Q" (Jul 8, 2007)

ok .. pulled it off at 200 internal temp ...
let rest an hour .. 
it was the best i have ever made .. 
my wife nd i just stood over it eating it while i was 
pulling it .. 
gotta love it ...


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 8, 2007)

That's great.  I did a couple the middle of the week and we are still pigging out.


----------



## AllenOK (Jul 8, 2007)

Isn't it wonderful?  Just keep some cheap buns and some sauce, and keep making sandwiches.  My kids just pig out of pork butt.  I have two small ones in the freezer, and am toying around with the idea of smoking them sometime this week, depending on when/if I get a day off other than Monday.


----------



## QSis (Jul 8, 2007)

Absolutely the BEST eating is when you are pulling it!

Nice going, love2Q!

Lee


----------

